# تصميم حمام سباحة



## ash hag (22 يونيو 2011)

هذه رسومات تنفيذية حمام سباحة أرجو أن يتم الاستفادة منها


----------



## ash hag (22 يونيو 2011)

مرفق الرسم المعماري بالمناسيب لحمام السباحة


----------



## نجانجا (22 يونيو 2011)

ف الميعاد 
تسلم يا هندسه


----------



## thekind_85 (23 يونيو 2011)

thanks thanks


----------



## نجانجا (23 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت ترفع لنا الملف كاد


----------



## Jamal (23 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## hamada ataa (21 أغسطس 2011)

الله اكبر


----------



## mohamed2011hassan (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## keyhistory (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (21 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (10 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## noreldin2000 (28 أبريل 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

